
Russia plots return to Venus - alexandros
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8294925.stm
======
jrockway
I first read the title as "Russia's plots of land will be returned to Venus".
If they added two additional letters to the title to make it, "Russia plots to
return to Venus", then sentence would have been unambiguous.

~~~
zandorg
Wierd, I read it as 'plans'!

------
sovande
Whats up with Russia and Venus? While most of the world focus on Mars, Russia
has over the years had a strange fascination with Venus. Do they now something
that we don't?

~~~
olihb
Just a shot in the dark, but it might be because while everybody is looking at
Mars, they don't have to race for Venus.

Also, Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus and I guess Russian space geeks
want to go straight to the source...

------
anigbrowl
'plots'? Someone needs to tell the BBC the cold war ended over a decade ago.

